# Deer Processor on East side of Cincy



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone can recommend a deer processor on the east side of Cincy? I normally do my own processing but now with two little ones at home if I shot one in the evening on a work night I won't have time to do my own processing. So I am looking for some recommendations on processors.



Thanks in advanced.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

What general area, do you live at... I know of a couple of places you could take a deer to.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm in anderson. 


Thanks!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I always go to Crumpton's 3796 Starling Rd Bethel, Oh 45106 (513) 734-2906. Nice folks and they do a pretty good job


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

My old stomping ground's.... LOL Whackers is out by Owensville.. They do a descent job. They is another place by my house that does a really good job.


----------



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

I have been taking deer to Crumptons for a few years now and they do a fine job. They also have added a few services from the amish over the last few years that are nice. Last year, I had 20 lbs of ground meat turned into jalepeno and cheese sticks. They are really excellent. I think this year they are starting bologna or salami. Its one of those but I don't recall which.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

They take it to Ohio Brush Creak Meats in Adams county.... They make me some hotdogs and sticks last year... They need to dry the sticks out a little more IMO.. 

I use to take them to Millers Meats up by New Philly and get Summer sausage and HDogs and sticks.. But now I have saved the drive and go to OBCmeats... Millers is supposedly OBCmeats Brother.. Good stuff.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Yep, Crumptons does a good job and they will take all the donated deer you can give them. They help out a lot of needy families. If you want the best deer sticks made then I would take it to Gliers in Northern Kentucky right across the I-75 bridge.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I always go to wackers. They do a good job. The make a breakfast sausage that is a little spicy. It is great!!!!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

AEFISHING said:


> Yep, Crumptons does a good job and they will take all the donated deer you can give them. They help out a lot of needy families. * If you want the best deer sticks made then I would take it to Gliers in Northern Kentucky right across the I-75 bridge*.


I don't know what you consider great but Gliers is as far from great as it it come's..... NASTY That's just my opinion... My dog liked there jerky which wasn't that bad.. He stole an entire pack.. At gliers it is the share your meat type of place and if there's two things that I don't like to share 1 is my wife and the other is my meat!!! LOL f you think that Gliers is good take your deer meat to the Amish in Adams county.. They just blow Gliers away..


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

lonewolf said:


> I always go to wackers. They do a good job. The make a breakfast sausage that is a little spicy. It is great!!!!


I said Whackers was descent I meant they were good.. They are super nice guy's and they do a good job.. There breakfast sausage is not bad at all.. I am not a big fan of breakfast sausage but theirs is probably the best that I have had in a while.. IMO I would ask them to add pork to it if it was possible..

I am just throwing my opinions out there.. I have had deer processed at a lot of places. Some were just down right scary places, some were as clean as Kroger's.. I look for the best places that process and I also look for the best places to have other things done with deer like Sticks/hotdogs/sausage/jerky/trail boloney...... With that being said I have tried several places.. just giving my Opinion's.. It just so happens I have 2 places with-in 4 miles that are the best that I have had deer processed at.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

wildman said:


> I don't know what you consider great but Gliers is as far from great as it it come's..... NASTY That's just my opinion... My dog liked there jerky which wasn't that bad.. He stole an entire pack.. At gliers it is the share your meat type of place and if there's two things that I don't like to share 1 is my wife and the other is my meat!!! LOL f you think that Gliers is good take your deer meat to the Amish in Adams county.. They just blow Gliers away..


I've had summer sausage from Gliers, it was pretty good stuff.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> I've had summer sausage from Gliers, it was pretty good stuff.


If you want good summer sausage take it to Ohio Brush Creak meats.. You have to take at least 20lbs and you get all of your meat not a mix of yours and everyone else's like Gliers.. 

There is an Amish guy that shot the Amish buck that also makes Summer sausage, jerky, and trail boloney. I forgot about him.. He is less expensive but just as good or better than OBCM. He doesn't make sticks or hotdogs. He is in that same area.. He will even show you his monster rack on the wall.. Super nice guy.


Crappiedude. I may still have a roll or two from 6 years ago from gliers in the freezer....


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

wildman said:


> If you want good summer sausage take it to Ohio Brush Creak meats.. You have to take at least 20lbs and you get all of your meat not a mix of yours and everyone else's like Gliers..
> 
> There is an Amish guy that shot the Amish buck that also makes Summer sausage, jerky, and trail boloney. I forgot about him.. He is less expensive but just as good or better than OBCM. He doesn't make sticks or hotdogs. He is in that same area.. He will even show you his monster rack on the wall.. Super nice guy.
> 
> ...


On the farm I hunt the owners son who was in college at the time told us he would like a deer to take to Gliers to make summer sausage. As luck would have it, it was ML season and we both shot big does. We checked them in and decided to give one to the son to make Summer sausage. The boy took it and had it processed and gave us a couple of rolls. From what I heard after living on a diet of summer sausage for a few months he can't eat it anymore. I had a few rolls and it was pretty good.
The last stuff I had I got from Rhimm Food in Indiana. He does excellent work. He will use your meat or he actually buys commercial raised venison to make it. He make a jalapeno cheddar that is very good. He also makes sticks and bologna and all kinds of other stuff. He also has great hams & smoke chops. Since he isn't close to me, I normally just buy the commercially raised variety so I only have to make one trip.

How are you taking the meat to him? Are you just taking him the whole deer, boning it out (then froze)or are you taking him ground?
I am interested


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> On the farm I hunt the owners son who was in college at the time told us he would like a deer to take to Gliers to make summer sausage. As luck would have it, it was ML season and we both shot big does. We checked them in and decided to give one to the son to make Summer sausage. The boy took it and had it processed and gave us a couple of rolls. From what I heard after living on a diet of summer sausage for a few months he can't eat it anymore. I had a few rolls and it was pretty good.
> The last stuff I had I got from Rhimm Food in Indiana. He does excellent work. He will use your meat or he actually buys commercial raised venison to make it. He make a jalapeno cheddar that is very good. He also makes sticks and bologna and all kinds of other stuff. He also has great hams & smoke chops. Since he isn't close to me, I normally just buy the commercially raised variety so I only have to make one trip.
> 
> How are you taking the meat to him? Are you just taking him the whole deer, boning it out (then froze)or are you taking him ground?
> I am interested



I take him 20lbs of chunk meat/de-boned meat for Hotdogs and 20lb's of meat for summer sausage. For the hotdogs and Summer sausage they add pork to it and if you want they can add jalapeno and cheese. Sticks it is all deer meat but you can add the same as above. 

The Amish buck guy wants 30lb's he only uses deer meat. He is less expensive. But good.

I have heard of a guy in Indiana that has really good stuff..


----------



## sammi (Dec 28, 2020)

wildman said:


> I don't know what you consider great but Gliers is as far from great as it it come's..... NASTY That's just my opinion... My dog liked there jerky which wasn't that bad.. He stole an entire pack.. At gliers it is the share your meat type of place and if there's two things that I don't like to share 1 is my wife and the other is my meat!!! LOL f you think that Gliers is good take your deer meat to the Amish in Adams county.. They just blow Gliers away..


what is share your meat mean.? does this mean they sell the meat to others at the store?


----------



## sammi (Dec 28, 2020)

do any of these places sell deer meat to the general public? I don't hunt but really like deer meat. in Kansas there were many processing places were you could just buy the meat. I'm looking for that here.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Illegal to sell here, 2013 post ..... welcome
Might think about taking up the sport if you like deer meat


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

sammi said:


> what is share your meat mean.? does this mean they sell the meat to others at the store?


Share the meat means you will get meat from other hunters to make big batches. If the other meat was not cared for properly you get to enjoy that crap mixed with yours. Not a good way to do it in my opinion but I understand why they do it.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Why I do it all myself , from shot placement to table


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Share the meat means you will get meat from other hunters to make big batches. If the other meat was not cared for properly you get to enjoy that crap mixed with yours. Not a good way to do it in my opinion but I understand why they do it.


Yep...don't care for that kind of processing at all. But I too understand why they do it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

sammi said:


> what is share your meat mean.? does this mean they sell the meat to others at the store?


Some places claim they don't, but they do unfortunately...means you aren't getting YOUR deer meat back...could be yours, but it might not be...


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

We process everything we shoot. Cheaper and better stuff


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

ironman172 said:


> Why I do it all myself , from shot placement to table


I like to cut n grind my own also but occasionally I have other/more important things to do--- hunting ducks or fishing come to mind so it's always good to know of a good shop to go to, plus we're thinking of donating one.
Good luck and good hunting


----------

